# Curved vs. straight scissors?



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

I personally feel like I can do most anything with a curved pair, plus it helps get around some corners and helps shape moss, etc.. *I* would go with a curved pair if I only had to have one.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Petsolutions.com has the little "kit" on sale right now (curved scissors, long tweezers, spatula thingy) for $29.99 and since I needed a few other things also (non fish related) it worked out well . Sure will be nice to be able to get in there easier to prune off dying/less than perfect leaves and stuff!


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Those tweezers look nice - the thing I don't really like about mine are they are fairly fat all the way down until the point so they tend to catch on things if you are working in tight spaces.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I like curved myself. I find a few instances where straight scissors make a nicer cut, or easier cut on thicker stems, but I can do most things better with the curved. I would go with the curved unless you have mostly large, meaty stems in your tank(s).


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

i have the set you mentioned and it is AWESOME! With the exception of the spatula, I use them nearly everyday for something or other. The tweezers are sweet.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

cbennett said:


> i have the set you mentioned and it is AWESOME! With the exception of the spatula, I use them nearly everyday for something or other. The tweezers are sweet.


I really don't know why they put that spatula thingy in these sets. You can get something that will do just as well for about 99¢ from the hardware store!


----------

